# HELP... need a notary (american definition)



## georgia2

I am in need of the equivalent to a notary public (the ones in america). I know that here in mexico a "notary public" is a real estate lawyer (or close), but I need someone who can attest that I am who I say I am while I sign a few documents (deed to our house). I have read that you can have notary services from the american consulate (in mexico city only?) and there is NO way I can get there in the next 5 days. Please someone out there tell me a magical term for someone out there who can help me. Thank you in advance for your help. I am located in manzanillo, colima.


----------



## TundraGreen

georgia2 said:


> I am in need of the equivalent to a notary public (the ones in america). I know that here in mexico a "notary public" is a real estate lawyer (or close), but I need someone who can attest that I am who I say I am while I sign a few documents (deed to our house). I have read that you can have notary services from the american consulate (in mexico city only?) and there is NO way I can get there in the next 5 days. Please someone out there tell me a magical term for someone out there who can help me. Thank you in advance for your help. I am located in manzanillo, colima.


As far as I know, the only place you can get a US notarization is at US embassies or consulates. The closest one to you is in Guadalajara. I have had documents notarized there. It cost about $450 mxn a few years ago, might be more now.


----------



## georgia2

TundraGreen said:


> As far as I know, the only place you can get a US notarization is at US embassies or consulates. The closest one to you is in Guadalajara. I have had documents notarized there. It cost about $450 mxn a few years ago, might be more now.


Thanks for your quick reply. Unfortunately I cannot get to Guadalajara on a weekday with my husband present. I just found (in a search on here) about the notaries in mexico. Since they are lawyers, can they attest that I have the documents proving that I am who I say I am? I completely realize you are not an exert- well maybe you are- and I will continue my research, but I'm wondering if I pay the right fee, could I get a mexican notary (lawyer) to verify me. 

We are selling real estate back in the US and I just got here 2 days ago. My lawyer back home gave me all the documents and said to just sign them in front of the equivalent to a notary. The legal papers are already drawn up, just need to verifiy my signature.


----------



## TundraGreen

georgia2 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. Unfortunately I cannot get to Guadalajara on a weekday with my husband present. I just found (in a search on here) about the notaries in mexico. Since they are lawyers, can they attest that I have the documents proving that I am who I say I am? I completely realize you are not an exert- well maybe you are- and I will continue my research, but I'm wondering if I pay the right fee, could I get a mexican notary (lawyer) to verify me.
> 
> We are selling real estate back in the US and I just got here 2 days ago. My lawyer back home gave me all the documents and said to just sign them in front of the equivalent to a notary. The legal papers are already drawn up, just need to verifiy my signature.


I had to have a bank form notarized and a friend was in your situation and needed a real estate document notarized. In both cases, we were told that you need to go to the consulate. As I understand it, US law requires someone who is a licensed notary in the US (and is licensed to work in a particular location on US soil, incidentally). The embassy and consulate are a little piece of the US in Mexico. So there is no way to get around it. You can call the Consulate and talk to citizen services. They might provide more information, but I am not optimistic.

Incidentally, the Consulate will probably do it on a weekend, if that helps. Call to check.


----------



## georgia2

TundraGreen said:


> I had to have a bank form notarized and a friend was in your situation and needed a real estate document notarized. In both cases, we were told that you need to go to the consulate. As I understand it, US law requires someone who is a licensed notary in the US (and is licensed to work in a particular location on US soil, incidentally). The embassy and consulate are a little piece of the US in Mexico. So there is no way to get around it. You can call the Consulate and talk to citizen services. They might provide more information, but I am not optimistic.
> 
> Incidentally, the Consulate will probably do it on a weekend, if that helps. Call to check.


Ah, thank you. I, too, am not optimistic. But I was hoping and holding on for a miracle. Very unfortunate thing is that I have power of attorney for my husband and could have signed them at home, but my lawyer said they "prefer" the original signatures of each party. Now I'm gonna be lucky to get any. My husband is working night shift and we do not have a vehicle, so I will contact the consulate and find out. He has sundays off, but a round trip to Guadalajara with 3 very young children on a bus... just the thought makes me cringe. BUT again, I thank you for your response. I was googling everything and I just knew someone on here would have an answer for me on where to continue my research.


----------



## makaloco

This is a long shot, but my US bank once accepted a signature verification from a Mexican bank officer in lieu of a notarization. My branch manager did it. It cost nothing and saved me a six-hour round trip to the consulate and back via bus. It wasn't a real estate document, though, and I wouldn't have tried it without permission and instructions.


----------



## TundraGreen

makaloco said:


> This is a long shot, but my US bank once accepted a signature verification from a Mexican bank officer in lieu of a notarization. My branch manager did it. It cost nothing and saved me a six-hour round trip to the consulate and back via bus. It wasn't a real estate document, though, and I wouldn't have tried it without permission and instructions.


Banks will often accept, or even prefer, signature verification from a bank. I tried to do that also, but the Mexican bank wouldn't complete the signature verification form because it was in English and the US bank didn't want a Spanish version of it. So I had to go to the Consulate. But, as you say, real estate is different. I think in that case, the Consulate/Embassy may be the only option.


----------



## Grizzy

Ask the person requesting the verification if a Mexican Notario seal will suffice. I complete a real estate sale NoB using a local Notario which was acceptable to both lawyers involved. Much easier that getting to the embassy.


----------



## makaloco

TundraGreen said:


> Banks will often accept, or even prefer, signature verification from a bank. I tried to do that also, but the Mexican bank wouldn't complete the signature verification form because it was in English and the US bank didn't want a Spanish version of it. So I had to go to the Consulate. But, as you say, real estate is different. I think in that case, the Consulate/Embassy may be the only option.


My document was a letter of instruction, so I wrote it as best I could in both languages (including the signature verification format provided by the US bank). The Mexican bank accepted my Spanish translation, possibly because we were essentially signing off on both versions. I doubt this would work for the OP's real estate document, but it may be worth a try for others who want to avoid a consulate trip.


----------



## RVGRINGO

We have sold property in the USA using a Mexican 'Notario'. No problem at all. It is quite legal and both countries are signatory to the 1964 Hague agreements which provide for reciprocal recognition.
Other than the Consulate or Embassy, if you found a US notary public living or visiting in Mexico, you would be unwise to use them, as they may not act outside of their issuing jurisdiction in their home country, state or county. Beware; as some of them are here and what they are doing is illegal.
Just go to the nearest 'notario'.


----------



## tommygn

You definetly should go to a "Notario" (See my intro, i´m in Real Estate... I know about this.)
This is a list of Notarios in Colima.

Hope this helps.


----------

